# welding aluminum



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a friend that was thinking about adding a pair of these to his aluminum boat, but neither of us had a clue what it would cost to have a shop weld them on. Has anyone used them before, they're Beavertail Flotation Pods BTW, or can someone give me a ballpark on what the welding would cost?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Call around and ask. You might also ck and see what someone local could built and install them.


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

One idea is find a fabrication shop rather than a welding shop. I'm still learning to use my Tig so I have my stuff done at a place that builds air boats and mud boats. He's pretty cool and half what a welding shop costs.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Check with a metal fab shop, they most likely have someone there that tig welds on a regular basis and can do it. Price is probably around $150 to $200. That really needs to be tig welded so not to burn a hole in the lighter gauge aluminum boat. Give Boyd Welding in Ocala a call he built mine and will install if you take the boat to him.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I would start with what was called Breeze Fabricators on this forum.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

archer-1 said:


> I would start with what was called Breeze Fabricators on this forum.


It's called Synergy Fabricators I think now. Located in Gulf Breeze.:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> It's called Synergy Fabricators I think now. Located in Gulf Breeze.:thumbup:


I would highly recommend finding someone else. Synergy hasn't been on the up and up about some jobs and Tim has pulled out because of that.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I would highly recommend finding someone else. Synergy hasn't been on the up and up about some jobs and Tim has pulled out because of that.


Hate to here it.


----------



## sailsunfurled (Oct 2, 2007)

*Synergy*

I IM'ed Splittine before I posted this.

Synergy's quality is way above anything in the past and only better if anything. They have engineering on staff now, the welders are certified or in a certification program path, something new and they now have all the required insurance. What is quoted and promised is on time and no surprises at the end of the project. These are the same welders and fabricators, many of whom have been there for years. 

Tim is no longer with Synergy, not anything to do with their quality of work.

By posting this I hope to dispel any misinformation and invite anyone to visit us. We are proud of the team!



Splittine said:


> I would highly recommend finding someone else. Synergy hasn't been on the up and up about some jobs and Tim has pulled out because of that.


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

DLo said:


> I have a friend that was thinking about adding a pair of these to his aluminum boat, but neither of us had a clue what it would cost to have a shop weld them on. Has anyone used them before, they're Beavertail Flotation Pods BTW, or can someone give me a ballpark on what the welding would cost?


If you have these welded on I recommend that you put a drain in each one. You would be surprised how much pressure builds up in them. I have those on my 14' SeaArk.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

RonA said:


> If you have these welded on I recommend that you put a drain in each one. You would be surprised how much pressure builds up in them. I have those on my 14' SeaArk.


We're they factory installed or aftermarket? And how do you like them?


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

DLo said:


> We're they factory installed or aftermarket? And how do you like them?


I think factory installed but not certain. I got this boat through a boat dealer that sold it for one of his customers. Who ever did the install did a really good job.
I'll try and post some pics. Ron


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

tbaxl said:


> Check with a metal fab shop, they most likely have someone there that tig welds on a regular basis and can do it. Price is probably around $150 to $200. That really needs to be tig welded so not to burn a hole in the lighter gauge aluminum boat. Give Boyd Welding in Ocala a call he built mine and will install if you take the boat to him.


I've built and installed similar pods on a jon boat... tig welded the pods then mig welded to the hull. If the mig set up is dialed in correctly, its no problem, mig will also give you a slightly more reinforced weld/heat effected zone. 

Also as stated elsewhere in the thread... I put plug receivers in both pods to allow for a good pressure test prior to install and to ensure that I would have the ability to drain a pod if the need ever arose. 

These need to be welded on with running angle of boat in mind, the factory pods come with specific install directions so that the pods don't become a severe friction surface and create unnecessary drag while underway. One other tip... I welded a piece of 3"x 1/8" aluminum flat bar on top and across the full width of each pod, these angled slightly back to deflect water OFF of the pods during aggressive backing of the boat. 

These are a good add to jon boats.


----------



## Fishmonger (May 15, 2009)

*Blow boat BS*



sailsunfurled said:


> I IM'ed Splittine before I posted this.
> 
> Synergy's quality is way above anything in the past and only better if anything. They have engineering on staff now, the welders are certified or in a certification program path, something new and they now have all the required insurance. What is quoted and promised is on time and no surprises at the end of the project. These are the same welders and fabricators, many of whom have been there for years.
> 
> ...



I smell something fishy:blink::blink: I think Baggy Sails is trying to ride into port on a ticket that Tim built thru years of great designs, great service, and great fabrication. He has trained all of the team at Synergy as well as implementing the certifacation path, engineering standards. and insurance levels that are talked about above. The misinformation mentioned above is being generated by the author. Tim's departure can only mean a change in the company's level of service ect.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Fishmonger said:


> I smell something fishy:blink::blink: I think Baggy Sails is trying to ride into port on a ticket that Tim built thru years of great designs, great service, and great fabrication. He has trained all of the team at Synergy as well as implementing the certifacation path, engineering standards. and insurance levels that are talked about above. The misinformation mentioned above is being generated by the author. Tim's departure can only mean a change in the company's level of service ect.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## sailsunfurled (Oct 2, 2007)

Fishmonger said:


> I smell something fishy:blink::blink: I think Baggy Sails is trying to ride into port on a ticket that Tim built thru years of great designs, great service, and great fabrication. He has trained all of the team at Synergy as well as implementing the certifacation path, engineering standards. and insurance levels that are talked about above. The misinformation mentioned above is being generated by the author. Tim's departure can only mean a change in the company's level of service ect.


Thanks for the refection of what Tim has brought to this community and contributed to the boating crowd. He has done much.

No need to bring conjecture by what Tim's departure means but definitely not lowering service levels. 

We may need to name our next boat "Baggy Sails"...it rings.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

*welding*

Based upon my experience having a fuel tank built, I imagine you are looking at a minimum of $500 to have the two made and fastened to your boat.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

fighterpilot said:


> Based upon my experience having a fuel tank built, I imagine you are looking at a minimum of $500 to have the two made and fastened to your boat.


I don't need them fabricated, you can buy them ready to weld according to the size of your boat. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Beavertail-Performance-Flotation-Pods/847206.uts and they're on sale right now.
I was just trying to figure a ballpark on welding them to the transom, I wasn't sure if it would be $50 or $500.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

$20-$40 per inch of weld. Figure how many inches you have to be welded and you will have a ball park.


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

drifterfisher said:


> $20-$40 per inch of weld. Figure how many inches you have to be welded and you will have a ball park.


The small beaver tail is 15.5 x 8. That's a total of 47 inches. So it would cost $940- $1,880 to get one welded on??? Looks like I need to take up welding. I'm just guessing 20-40 per inch is not a reliable method for figuring a ballpark welding price


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

DLo said:


> I don't need them fabricated, you can buy them ready to weld according to the size of your boat. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Beavertail-Performance-Flotation-Pods/847206.uts and they're on sale right now.
> I was just trying to figure a ballpark on welding them to the transom, I wasn't sure if it would be $50 or $500.



Look at them.....No drains that folks talked about.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Look at them.....No drains that folks talked about.


I was figuring a shop good enough to weld these on could weld a drain on too.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

There's a set of mid. Size for sale in the Boatand Motors for sale section


----------



## BenjaminHernmr (7 mo ago)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> I've built and installed similar pods on a jon boat... tig welded the pods then mig welded to the hull. If the mig set up is dialed in correctly, its no problem, mig will also give you a slightly more reinforced weld/heat effected zone.
> 
> Also as stated elsewhere in the thread... I put plug receivers in both pods to allow for a good pressure test prior to install and to ensure that I would have the ability to drain a pod if the need ever arose.
> 
> ...


Hello. looking for recommendations for an aluminum boat welder. I’m located in the north bay but willing to drive for a good job. My 1542 jon boat has developed a couple stress cracks on the rail. Looking to get those repaired as well as maybe reinforcing the transom for the new mud motor and preventing future stress cracks. As always any tips are greatly appreciated thanks as always!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BenjaminHernmr said:


> Hello. looking for recommendations for an aluminum boat welder. I’m located in the north bay but willing to drive for a good job. My 1542 jon boat has developed a couple stress cracks on the rail. Looking to get those repaired as well as maybe reinforcing the transom for the new mud motor and preventing future stress cracks. As always any tips are greatly appreciated thanks as always!


Do you only reply to old threads?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Why do you think they have to be welded on? They can easily be bolted on. That’s how they put them on plastic boats.


----------



## grinner (Dec 26, 2016)

$600 is my guess to have them welded


----------



## grinner (Dec 26, 2016)

Brian Fedoric in Baker is a welder. I was satisfied with his work


----------

